# Two Hands Good, One Hand Better



## Bob1950 (Feb 15, 2019)

Although a two handed grip could be the best bet in any situation, some interesting info on using one hand shooting might be found in this article 
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/03/john-velt/two-hands-good-one-hand-better-pt-1/


----------

